# Cabinet with anti rust capability.



## sameermanas (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Our desktop is an Fx 6300 based CPU that we got an year back. Initially i got an intex cabinet for the cpu and board. The cabinet has become rusty due to humid air.

We live near visakhapatnam bay area. So the sea humidity must have been the main cause I suppose. I recently opened up the cabinet to find that even the small metal exposures of RAM, CPU and MB are getting rust.

Kindly suggest me a good cabinet that can defend itself from rust.

Also I want to know if covering the thing entirely by any plastic is okay or causes overheating.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2015)

Dont cover it with plastic rather use a soft cloth to cover it while you are not working on it. My native place is Nellore so I know what sea humidity does to metal components.

Go with this:

Deepcool Tesseract SW -3300. (amazon.in)


----------



## sameermanas (Mar 13, 2015)

But this one is completely open like a mesh bro. It will take more humid air inside than before.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 13, 2015)

sameermanas said:


> But this one is completely open like a mesh bro. It will take more humid air inside than before.



DEEPCOOL TESSERACT SW Mid  Tower Computer with Side Window and 2 Blue LED Fans  Case

*SGCC+PLASTIC+RUBBER COATING*( Anti-rust properties)

_Pros:_ -Removable hard drive and SSD bays- just take out what you don't need.

-Great airflow if you have decent cable management skills.

-Two included fans with blue LED.  Gives the case a nice glow.

-Cable clips to help with your cable management.

-USB 3.0 and 2.0 slots on the front of the case.

Just buy this:Amazon.in: Buy Deepcool Tesseract Sw Mid Tower Computer Case Online at Low Prices in India | DEEPCOOL Reviews & Ratings

Just look at the Rubberised coated look below which is in fact rubber coating inside-out so as to reduce rusting. So go with it without any doubt.

*i.imgur.com/pvXP3Ih.jpg


----------



## sameermanas (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you very much bro. I had a bit of trouble judging the different versions but u saved me a lot of time.


----------

